# Eura tapes



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all you Eura owners :lol: 
Just saw This on eBay and thought it may be of some use to someone :lol:

Keith


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

thanks kands thats very interesting.......will have to keep our eye on those.....hope it doesn't start a riot between all us mhf eura owners when it comes down to bidding


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

I would like to know where he got them from!

Could it be from the manufacturer?

Regards

Chris


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Anyone know where he got them from?

Chris


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

does it really matter where he got them, the point is does anyone want them.looks like a bargin to me.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Cabby,

May be a bargain but the man does not know how much he has and I need about 30M!

I have also sent him a message asking him if they would be suitable to cover up filled holes once I remove the trim which I do not like on the Winnebago!

So if the sell and I do not get them, then knowing where they came from would be good!

Chris


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well you could be right about that 30m I doubt if he has that much if he has already used them, surely he knows how long each roll is and how much he has used.As to covering a filled in hole, well unless you are good at that then can tell you it will stand out a mile, they do show up that sort of thing.Lets hope he lets you know where to get them.

cabby


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Cabby,

Well I have re built a few cars in my life and I guess done a good job. But truth is I am looking for an easy out on this one.

The Americans seem to use screws to fit trim like we did in the 70's. We stopped doing it as the screws and body work rusted. So if you look at a UK car now you will see the trim is stuck on.

Unfortunately the screws rusting has led to delamination in places. But I have found a way of sorting that. What I really want is a thick 2 - 3 mm trim of about 50mm but seem to be getting stuck. Last ditch effort is to buy the original stuff but use high bond double sided tape to put it back on again - once of course I have carried out repairs. Costed it up with Dudley's (UK Winnebago rep) and I think it is going to cost between ?£200 - 300 for the whole vehicle. Before I order, I am just looking for alternatives.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Guys

You can get all of this type of stuff off the shelf at any vehicle signwriters or sign makers. They will even cut it to exact sizes and special colours if needed. If you have any problems finding it locally PM me and I will put you in touch with the guy who signwrites all our vans here in Blackpool and has this kind of stuff by the mile.

Dazzer


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Dazzer,

That sounds like a simple idea! I will contact a company I know locally.

Thanks for the advice.

Regards

Chris


----------

